# [SOLVED] Asrock G31M-S Audio don't working well



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, I just formated my computer and noticed that the sound is working well.
Lets say if someone had a high voice tone the now hes voice higher... if you know what I am talking about. I dont exactly know how to describe it...

I tried to install the all drivers that "AsRock" has, and nothing helped.

Please help me.
Thank you


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Asrock G31M-S Audio don't working well*

Check the sound enhancement settings in _Control Panel >> Sound_:

Under the Playback tab, click the Speakers icon.
Click the _Properties_ button.
Click the _Enhancements_ tab.


----------



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Asrock G31M-S Audio don't working well*

Here is the screenshot of the Enhancement setting:


----------



## VentAcruZ (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Asrock G31M-S Audio don't working well*

*OK! Not it workes!*

The problem was my cable! I tried now to play with my cable that goes out from my computer and now it workes!

Thank you, the proplem has been solved


----------

